# i searched, nothing of the sort...neons



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

I was looking and noticed nobody has had a thread about neons (not the car, the light). I was just wondering if anyone on this board does have neons, or any other interior/exterior lighting modifications besides headlights, and taillights? If so post a pic, or just tell about them, or maybe no one here does that sort of thing and im just wasting my time


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

what the heck.. thats a retarted question. what do you want to know? how neons look on the ground? or like.. what they do to the interior?... damn man.. go freaking look on Ebaymotors.com they have so many damn Neon lighting pictures, you will throw up on yourself


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i saw a thread with a b15 that had underbody neons on this board... 

you can also check out seth's car... it a b14 with great inside lighting


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Since where on a neon question, I was wondering, should I get green neon interior lights (under the dash) or white? I was thinking white because that could be usable light (used with dome light for more light) or should I go on with the green theme?(I have green underbody lights) but that would only be for looks. Is white as bright as a green light? Brighter?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
There used to be tons on neons in B15senrta.net, but those forums (the B14 parts) are closed. As for interior neons, yes white is 'brighter', but if green matches your theme then go green. Just keep a small flashlight in your glove compartment for additional lighting. Or do green and white and have two switches. One for looks, the other for function.

Seth

P.S. See my link below for an interior pic or look at my name in the members rides area.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *what the heck.. thats a retarted question. what do you want to know? how neons look on the ground? or like.. what they do to the interior?... damn man.. go freaking look on Ebaymotors.com they have so many damn Neon lighting pictures, you will throw up on yourself *


You know what? I think I've already commented on your attitude. Don't make it an issue again.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

oh.. so this is a higharchey, King samo.. i didnt know people werent alloud to have our own opinions... hmmm sorry king, dont put me in exhile


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

It's not that you aren't allowed to have opinions. It's the way you state your opinions....like someone who has a chip on their shoulder. There are ways of stating opinions without making it sound like you are the worlds toughest bad-ass in the land. 

After reading several of your posts, you really have some major growing up to do. When you do maybe you can join a nice family-type group like we have here.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *oh.. so this is a higharchey, King samo.. i didnt know people werent alloud to have our own opinions... hmmm sorry king, dont put me in exhile *


What, you think this forum is a democracy? It's not an aristocracy either. If you act like a dumb punk expect to be treated as one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

all i know is i have been on this forum for only about a week...so far every question i have asked has been shot down and torn apart by people on this board. i have seen many other forums and people there support eachother and help eachother out. and also even if a question has been asked before, many people here are new and do not know that u can use the search, and also maybe they already used the search, and their question has not been answered to their satisfaction...well jsut somthing to think about


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *oh.. so this is a higharchey, King samo.. i didnt know people werent alloud to have our own opinions... hmmm sorry king, dont put me in exhile *


Actually, the word you were looking for is ARISTOCRACY. This forum is a hierarchy, in fact. You are more than welcome to have your own opinion, but you will do so respectfully or you will not be welcome here. Is this understood?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*OK, BACK ON SUBJECT WE GO....*

I have interior Blue neons in my car. I have 9" mini Street Glo tubes in the front and 12" mini Optx tubes in the rear. Just make sure there are no cops around if you have blue or red neons.
I Have pics of the night time shot and my switches on this page: http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/current.html

few more things:
1. Some people are asses, don't let them get to you.
2. You should be able to find more stuff around here, b/c I've definately seen a few posts on neon setups. all you have to do is use the search button above and try just the keyword "neon."
3. Reffering to someone mentioning the b15 forums: You know, all of our old posts and forums are still there. Just closed and hidden. You can search and still bring up some of our old stuff. Check it out, here's some links to our old "stomping" grounds :thumbup:
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=17
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=18
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nice work Justin....hey I wish I would have had more of achance to check out your interior...I want to do the same with a blue to match my radio and gauges....

Can U expain the switches and how they are set up??

Oh and your engine bay is so clean how did U get all those red caps--or did U paint your stocks...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

thanks, I painted the caps and letters. All I had was a can of red spray paint, so I sprayed the paint into the top of a jar and used a paint brush to get the detailed letters (about 4 coats on the letters), then I sprayed all the caps with light coats (thinking primer would have made it a bit easier b/c I had trouble gettin the paint to stick at first. it's not peeling, so I'm not complaining).

In the neon switches, first off, I have 3 switches (just for extras), I only really use 1 for the 4 inside neons. I used to use another for a neon I used to have in the trunk. I ran a lead from my parking lamp to a relay (you can pickup a Pilot relay at discount auto parts in the foglamp section). The relay will switch on only when the parking lamps are on. Then I have a lead straight from the battery to the relay, then to the 3 switches. The switches can be found at radioshack, and to get them In, I took out my radio and everything so I can get to just that plastic holder. then I drilled 3 holes in the plactic and screwed the switches in.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *thanks, I painted the caps and letters. All I had was a can of red spray paint, so I sprayed the paint into the top of a jar and used a paint brush to get the detailed letters (about 4 coats on the letters), then I sprayed all the caps with light coats (thinking primer would have made it a bit easier b/c I had trouble gettin the paint to stick at first. it's not peeling, so I'm not complaining).
> 
> In the neon switches, first off, I have 3 switches (just for extras), I only really use 1 for the 4 inside neons. I used to use another for a neon I used to have in the trunk. I ran a lead from my parking lamp to a relay (you can pickup a Pilot relay at discount auto parts in the foglamp section). The relay will switch on only when the parking lamps are on. Then I have a lead straight from the battery to the relay, then to the 3 switches. The switches can be found at radioshack, and to get them In, I took out my radio and everything so I can get to just that plastic holder. then I drilled 3 holes in the plactic and screwed the switches in. *


Good work man...I never thought of just painting the tops--that would def. save sum money..Yeah I think Ill do the same and primer would help...but I wonder if I should go white with it--I mean I know its all going to get pretty dirty--but then again it may be easier to clean a white sprayed part off then the actual metal


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *thanks, I painted the caps and letters. All I had was a can of red spray paint, so I sprayed the paint into the top of a jar and used a paint brush to get the detailed letters (about 4 coats on the letters), then I sprayed all the caps with light coats (thinking primer would have made it a bit easier b/c I had trouble gettin the paint to stick at first. it's not peeling, so I'm not complaining).
> 
> In the neon switches, first off, I have 3 switches (just for extras), I only really use 1 for the 4 inside neons. I used to use another for a neon I used to have in the trunk. I ran a lead from my parking lamp to a relay (you can pickup a Pilot relay at discount auto parts in the foglamp section). The relay will switch on only when the parking lamps are on. Then I have a lead straight from the battery to the relay, then to the 3 switches. The switches can be found at radioshack, and to get them In, I took out my radio and everything so I can get to just that plastic holder. then I drilled 3 holes in the plactic and screwed the switches in. *


how is it running all those ligths....?
did you upgrade your alt. and bat. 
or are you running it off stock?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *how is it running all those ligths....?
> did you upgrade your alt. and bat.
> or are you running it off stock? *


it's just 4 neons, not too much draw. I have an optima battery, which IMO is the best, alt. is original stock. The neons flicker a little when My A/C is on but it's minimal. I'm thinking of regrounding my battery. 

BTW, I was on the Maxima forums the other day trying to fix a problem and I came across alot of info on the importance of grounding. Someone said he installed some grounding kit into his engine bay. All of his inter/exterior lights are brighter, his car starts quicker, his shifts are smoother, his idle is steady, and he gained about 8hp (on a maxima engine). Really seems like a good mod to try. BTW, the thread about the dim headlights is mine, here's a link to the search results: http://forums.maxima.org/search.php...d=526722&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I was asking because I have Indiglo gague and hvac and also two little strobes under the front seats & I get flickering all the time..


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i have two red neons in right underneath my front seats, just before the hump on the b14's facing outward. I like them and they provide a good glow, nothing too bright, just enough to look ok and set a mood of sorts, I have them hooked up to a relay on my amp turnon from the head unit so they are only on if the stereo is on, some would think that this sucks because you'd think you couldn't have them on if you turned the amp off from the headunit but on pioneers instead of actually removing power from the amp turnon wire when you turn the sub feature off it just cuts the signal going through the RCA's, just thought I'd add my bit about it.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *I was asking because I have Indiglo gague and hvac and also two little strobes under the front seats & I get flickering all the time.. *


maybe its the ones that can be set to pulse to music? and u havent noticed the switch maybe?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Where have some of U gotten your strobe bars or tubes or whatever U want to call them from???

Ebay doesnt seem to have nay at the moment. I did a little online research and it seems like StreetGlow is the most expensive and then LiteGlow...

I dont really want to have to spend money on strobes but I do need to do something to brighten up my interior at night...

These are $24 each 









and these are $18 each


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I bought the cheap stobes... off ebay...

the ones that are built into screws... you wouldn't believe how much they light up the floor at night...
but I keep them on blink because my kids love them..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Where have some of U gotten your strobe bars or tubes or whatever U want to call them from???
> 
> Ebay doesnt seem to have nay at the moment. I did a little online research and it seems like StreetGlow is the most expensive and then LiteGlow...
> 
> ...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *the street glo are also just about the best brand made. I suggest you go to Discount auto parts and buy OPTX. They're made by Street glo, but are cheaper and from my experience, they light up just as well. Also, if you're gonna get them for under your dash and seats, get the thin mini tubes, they're thinner and lower profile so they will be hidden for the "where's the light coming from?" look. *



Good tips Justin thanks...IM gonna either do this or paint my engine top caps like U did over the weekand.....:banana:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I have the lite glow 2 color underbody kit


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I have the green underbody kit, no pics though. IM also thinking of doing some interior lighting.


----------

